# VW Prepaid Maintainance Plan Cost



## thewire (Nov 24, 2018)

So how much you guys paid for 

1) 3 years or 4 or 6 years?
2) Locations?

I am process buying a 2019 SE Tiguan and I want to see where I can negotiate the PM plan. I am in Virginia (DC) area


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Maintenance plan is based on mileage not years.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## thewire (Nov 24, 2018)

BsickPassat said:


> Maintenance plan is based on mileage not years.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


thanks..
so
10K
30k?
60k? 
72k?
pricing ?

Any idea what I should be negotiating for?


----------



## Coffeuk01 (Sep 24, 2018)

thewire said:


> thanks..
> so
> 10K
> 30k?
> ...


I purchased the 10,20,30k plan for $850, their wasn’t any kind of negotiating with it though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IbsFt (Dec 15, 2018)

A huge disappointment in an otherwise smooth and pain free purchase process was not being forewarned about the old school "closer" who would offer a few things during the signing of the final paperwork, including the prepaid maintenance package. Sir slick tried to roll everything into the loan payment so the true cost was not readily apparent. Only after I asked what each item cost did he switch screens and show the full cost of the items, like wheel protection at around $1,300 . Except for the prepaid maintenance, all the other optional products/services were "now or never". Well, when someone makes me decide on the spot and I do not get time to research the products in question, the answer is always NO! Had I been prepared (like you are trying to be) I might have purchased the maintenance.

Be sure to ask your sales person to list everything the closer will try to push on you at the paperwork signing so you can make an educated decision beforehand. As for the maintenance, we were offered what was supposedly an $850 value for $500. I haven't looked into exactly what was included in that prepaid maintenance package yet to see if it was a good deal or not.

Good luck with your purchase. So far we a pleased with our Tig.


----------



## Smokeybeetleman (Aug 13, 2018)

I got a 72 month platinum maintenance plan for $500.


----------



## thewire (Nov 24, 2018)

Smokeybeetleman said:


> I got a 72 month platinum maintenance plan for $500.


How they offered to you? or Did you asked? Anything you can share that help me to get that deal? Location?



IbsFt said:


> A huge disappointment in an otherwise smooth and pain free purchase process was not being forewarned about the old school "closer" who would offer a few things during the signing of the final paperwork, including the prepaid maintenance package. Sir slick tried to roll everything into the loan payment so the true cost was not readily apparent. Only after I asked what each item cost did he switch screens and show the full cost of the items, like wheel protection at around $1,300 . Except for the prepaid maintenance, all the other optional products/services were "now or never". Well, when someone makes me decide on the spot and I do not get time to research the products in question, the answer is always NO! Had I been prepared (like you are trying to be) I might have purchased the maintenance.
> 
> Be sure to ask your sales person to list everything the closer will try to push on you at the paperwork signing so you can make an educated decision beforehand. As for the maintenance, we were offered what was supposedly an $850 value for $500. I haven't looked into exactly what was included in that prepaid maintenance package yet to see if it was a good deal or not.
> 
> Good luck with your purchase. So far we a pleased with our Tig.


thanks! May I asked how much you paid for your car?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

What you should do is ask the service manager for estimate service interval costs, and compare to the service plan to see if it is worth it for you to buy it.

Then you have more apples to apples comparison, as different areas have different labor rates they charge you

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## lgbalfa (Nov 18, 2018)

What is even involved with the first service?

Is it just an oil change and check / inspect fluids, etc.?

Thanks


----------



## Masterchief1804 (Feb 19, 2009)

I didn't buy that, maintenance is not as expensive as they make it seem. Tire rotation and oil change was 100 bucks for my 20k service. Btw, I paid 23500+ TTL for my white 18" SE tiguan a month ago. Do your hw and be aggressive. Remember, the best thing you can do is walk away if the deal don't sound right.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Smokeybeetleman (Aug 13, 2018)

thewire said:


> How they offered to you? or Did you asked? Anything you can share that help me to get that deal? Location?
> 
> 
> 
> thanks! May I asked how much you paid for your car?


The dealership I go to always offers the extras when singing the paperwork. Gap is always first, but they have different tier plans with maintenance. I always decline the first time and they come back with less of an offer. The Tiguan was the 2nd time going to the dealer so this last time just automatically offered the plan at less then full cost....since the Passat we had was totaled in just 3 months. 
The dealership already includes free oil changes for life as part of their deal, but the maintenance plan includes brakes, batteries, lights, wipers, etc. once a year if needed, tire rotations, and pretty much anything else. 
I figured if I ever need brakes which I shouldn't for a long time, but if I do there goes the $500 right there. Plus its financed into my payment which was only like $15 a month. 
Wife and I leased the Tiguan instead of buying it this time and will buy it at the end of the lease since we'll go way over mileage.


----------



## thewire (Nov 24, 2018)

Smokeybeetleman said:


> The dealership I go to always offers the extras when singing the paperwork. Gap is always first, but they have different tier plans with maintenance. I always decline the first time and they come back with less of an offer. The Tiguan was the 2nd time going to the dealer so this last time just automatically offered the plan at less then full cost....since the Passat we had was totaled in just 3 months.
> The dealership already includes free oil changes for life as part of their deal, but the maintenance plan includes brakes, batteries, lights, wipers, etc. once a year if needed, tire rotations, and pretty much anything else.
> I figured if I ever need brakes which I shouldn't for a long time, but if I do there goes the $500 right there. Plus its financed into my payment which was only like $15 a month.
> Wife and I leased the Tiguan instead of buying it this time and will buy it at the end of the lease since we'll go way over mileage.


thanks for the tip on itemized items. I have only bought 2 new cars in my life and I think i got rip off twice lol. I will check it out. So I should get Gap from who? 



Masterchief1804 said:


> I didn't buy that, maintenance is not as expensive as they make it seem. Tire rotation and oil change was 100 bucks for my 20k service. Btw, I paid 23500+ TTL for my white 18" SE tiguan a month ago. Do your hw and be aggressive. Remember, the best thing you can do is walk away if the deal don't sound right.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Yea..i need to be strong! How about the other service intervals? Do they have it listed somewhere? $23.5k out the door? Do you think I can get $24k out the door for SE 19 model?


----------



## IbsFt (Dec 15, 2018)

thewire said:


> thanks for the tip on itemized items. I have only bought 2 new cars in my life and I think i got rip off twice lol. I will check it out. So I should get Gap from who?
> 
> 
> 
> Yea..i need to be strong! How about the other service intervals? Do they have it listed somewhere? $23.5k out the door? Do you think I can get $24k out the door for SE 19 model?


$24K for a 19 SE including tax and fees would be a steal, though I doubt you'll get that low for an SE ($24K is slightly less than we paid for an S before taxes and fees with the only options being driver assist and mud flaps). According to true car we did ok, but probably could have done better. It so aggravates me to buy a new car that I'm happy just to do ok rather than play all the games required to score a great deal. We would have preferred an SE, but nobody had them without that silly glass roof. Good luck with your SE purchase!

On edit: Oops, the above pricing comment applies to the 4Motion which is VW's version of AWD. Ignore whatever I said price wise (unless you too are looking at a 4Motion). Or subtract whatever the 4Motion option costs from the price we paid to get a ballpark number for a fwd Tig.


----------



## Smokeybeetleman (Aug 13, 2018)

thewire said:


> thanks for the tip on itemized items. I have only bought 2 new cars in my life and I think i got rip off twice lol. I will check it out. So I should get Gap from who?


Honestly credit unions are the best place for gap since its extremely cheap, however you have to finance it through them. Some auto insurance's offer gap. Mine does not. If you get it at the dealer never ever pay full price for it. They know you need it so they will bargain to get it you.


----------



## jetta03tdi (Apr 13, 2004)

Why in the world would you prepay for maintenance and roll that into financing? Paying interest on future costs that you may not incur is completely illogical.
Just put whatever amount they quote you for the maintenance plan into a savings account and let it earn some interest while you wait for those service intervals to come due.


----------



## Masterchief1804 (Feb 19, 2009)

jetta03tdi said:


> Why in the world would you prepay for maintenance and roll that into financing? Paying interest on future costs that you may not incur is completely illogical.
> Just put whatever amount they quote you for the maintenance plan into a savings account and let it earn some interest while you wait for those service intervals to come due.


Exactly! Well said. Dealers are out to get us, it's a business....

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kirk_augustin (Jul 21, 2012)

Masterchef and Jetta03tdi are correct.
ANY prepaid program is always a terrible idea, because you not only lose the use of your money ahead of time, but later when something happens, you have absolutely no clout to threaten over quality or cost.
That is what is wrong with insurance, auto or medical, and with prepaid legal services.
They all don't work and are a terrible idea.
But extended warranty or maintenance packages are the worst because there are no laws to help make it a little more fair, as there are with insurance.


----------



## Smokeybeetleman (Aug 13, 2018)

jetta03tdi said:


> Why in the world would you prepay for maintenance and roll that into financing? Paying interest on future costs that you may not incur is completely illogical.
> Just put whatever amount they quote you for the maintenance plan into a savings account and let it earn some interest while you wait for those service intervals to come due.


Even with 0%? lol
It didnt make sense for me to not do it even if I never use it. $500 is about the cost of one brake job. I'm not doing brakes myself. Every single car I've ever owned I've always had to do at least 1 brake job on. Then a battery will be needed....thats over $100. So for me it made sense to cover everything. Sure I could have put it into savings, but my savings always ends up going towards medical since I have a lot of issues. Already been through cancer and have auto immune issues so I'm always at a Drs office. Better to have that cushion if needed then be out of luck if something happens and I don't have it available. Obviously its not smart for everyone, but for me it works.


----------



## Masterchief1804 (Feb 19, 2009)

Smokeybeetleman said:


> Even with 0%? lol
> It didnt make sense for me to not do it even if I never use it. $500 is about the cost of one brake job. I'm not doing brakes myself. Every single car I've ever owned I've always had to do at least 1 brake job on. Then a battery will be needed....thats over $100. So for me it made sense to cover everything. Sure I could have put it into savings, but my savings always ends up going towards medical since I have a lot of issues. Already been through cancer and have auto immune issues so I'm always at a Drs office. Better to have that cushion if needed then be out of luck if something happens and I don't have it available. Obviously its not smart for everyone, but for me it works.


If indeed you got 0% which is rare these days, then I suppose it's not too much of a bad idea IF YOU MUST include. They tell you that you save, but it's all bs lol, like I said before, lil change isn't expensive and now with new technology, your changes are every 10k miles not 3k or 5k. All I'm saying is that it isn't smart but if you don't mind paying extra up front, then that's totally up to the person. 
I'll tell you what happened to me, my friend works at VW and he sold us the car, but before I proceeded, I clearly told him that I wouldn't be getting none of that extra stuff like maintenance, paint,tire, battery, because I know my payment would be much higher and I stronly believe that it'll be cheaper for me to get later down the line when needed. The finance person knew and my friend gave me the heads up that the finance guy "had to pitch it to me" He tried so hard for me to get it, and when I declined, his attitude changed quickly after I told him in a nice way that I wasn't interested in any addtl stuff. LOL...

Anyways, well if it makes sense to you, just do it. Everyone's circumstances are different. Enjoy your Tiggy, I do! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

I paid for it, but cash, not financed, my logic is it's a leased car, if the dealership screws up the service, not my problem when I turn it back in. 10k, 20k, 30k I think was $500ish maybe? 

If I had planned to own it, I would have not purchased, my preferences are to service at a shop I know and trust, on more frequent intervals, and also what gets done when.

my .02 FWIW


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Masterchief1804 said:


> I didn't buy that, maintenance is not as expensive as they make it seem. Tire rotation and oil change was 100 bucks for my 20k service. Btw, I paid 23500+ TTL for my white 18" SE tiguan a month ago. Do your hw and be aggressive. Remember, the best thing you can do is walk away if the deal don't sound right.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Is that with 4Motion? Because you don't see too many 4Motion Tiguans in Coastal SoCal area.


----------



## Masterchief1804 (Feb 19, 2009)

BsickPassat said:


> Is that with 4Motion? Because you don't see too many 4Motion Tiguans in Coastal SoCal area.


4 motion only comes in SEL or SEL P unfortunately lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Masterchief1804 said:


> 4 motion only comes in SEL or SEL P unfortunately lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


 But since you bought a 2018..... here's a SEL-P FWD from 2018

https://www.pacificvolkswagen.com/v...n-tiguan-sel-premium-hawthorne-ca-id-26491685










And 2019, FWD is not available in SEL-P and SEL-P Rline. SEL and SEL R-line has FWD available.


----------



## Smokeybeetleman (Aug 13, 2018)

Masterchief1804 said:


> If indeed you got 0% which is rare these days, then I suppose it's not too much of a bad idea IF YOU MUST include. They tell you that you save, but it's all bs lol, like I said before, lil change isn't expensive and now with new technology, your changes are every 10k miles not 3k or 5k. All I'm saying is that it isn't smart but if you don't mind paying extra up front, then that's totally up to the person.
> I'll tell you what happened to me, my friend works at VW and he sold us the car, but before I proceeded, I clearly told him that I wouldn't be getting none of that extra stuff like maintenance, paint,tire, battery, because I know my payment would be much higher and I stronly believe that it'll be cheaper for me to get later down the line when needed. The finance person knew and my friend gave me the heads up that the finance guy "had to pitch it to me" He tried so hard for me to get it, and when I declined, his attitude changed quickly after I told him in a nice way that I wasn't interested in any addtl stuff. LOL...
> 
> Anyways, well if it makes sense to you, just do it. Everyone's circumstances are different. Enjoy your Tiggy, I do!
> ...


Yea 0% is rare for sure. Only reason we got it was because the Passat we bought was only 3 months old. Wife got full on rear ended at a stop light by a drunk driver. The dealership was sympathetic and of course we needed something else quick since we only had the one car. She really wanted a Tiguan. They called VW Credit to pull some strings which after some work, worked. Wife's credit played a part too, but without the call it wouldn't have happened. 
Funny how finance guys attitudes change huh? I've dealt with a lot throughout the years. Some could have cared less denying extras, but others you could tell wanted so much to get their quota in. lol
I'm just glad we got the gap on the Passat. We almost didn't. We would have been screwed. Living in FL gaps a must if financing with all of the crazy people who can't drive. lol


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Smokeybeetleman said:


> Yea 0% is rare for sure. Only reason we got it was because the Passat we bought was only 3 months old. Wife got full on rear ended at a stop light by a drunk driver. The dealership was sympathetic and of course we needed something else quick since we only had the one car. She really wanted a Tiguan. They called VW Credit to pull some strings which after some work, worked. Wife's credit played a part too, but without the call it wouldn't have happened.
> Funny how finance guys attitudes change huh? I've dealt with a lot throughout the years. Some could have cared less denying extras, but others you could tell wanted so much to get their quota in. lol
> I'm just glad we got the gap on the Passat. We almost didn't. We would have been screwed. Living in FL gaps a must if financing with all of the crazy people who can't drive. lol


Do you have rental car coverage on your insurance? That's what it was for. I had an accident, which totaled my car (just paid off), which I had a rental car for about a month, could have ben longer, but I wanted to get out of a horrible Nissan Sentra I had as a rental ASAP to get another VW from the dealership.


----------



## Smokeybeetleman (Aug 13, 2018)

We didn't have rental on our insurance. The other drivers insurance covered it for 2 weeks then let us have an extra week which have us enough time to do get the other car. Enterprise gave us a Nissan Altima..... Which is what we had prior to the Passat for a year.... and hated it. So I know so about the not liking the Nissans lol


----------



## thewire (Nov 24, 2018)

the more I look into this prepaid thingy, the more I am staying away. I saw a lot of dealers around me has $69-$79 coupon for oil change. So for me to fork out $900 (7 years dealer own maintenance (oil and tire) or $750 (30k vw care). I am in process negotiating the price with dealer


----------



## lgbalfa (Nov 18, 2018)

I have decided against it.

Will just wait for coupons from the local dealer or use the independent German mechanic in town.

Thanks


----------

